# New born baby kids.



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Today 1-10-13 I was pleasantly surprised to find 2 new born baby girls they are our very first. So we are excited 
They are tricolor nigerian dwarfs with blue eyes. 
We are open to name suggestions. 
Mother is named Bella and father is Zuse. 
Last pic is of dad


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

They are sooooooo cute! Congrats:fireworks:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you we are very excited. And have 2 more does due any day ill ad those pics as they come.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats they are so cute!! Is the last pic from yesterday? Looking at coloring I don't think so just checking. How big were they when they were born? My bella (bell of the ball) when she was born was about as tall as a 12oz pop can, and only a pound, her brother was still only about 2 1/2-3#. I think the one with more white should be princess.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## Goaties-R-Sweet (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats! They are SO cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you we are very happy to report 2 more baby girls born this morning 1-11-12


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Congrats they are so cute!! Is the last pic from yesterday? Looking at coloring I don't think so just checking. How big were they when they were born? My bella (bell of the ball) when she was born was about as tall as a 12oz pop can, and only a pound, her brother was still only about 2 1/2-3#. I think the one with more white should be princess.


All the pics of the first 3 were takin yesterday some were taken in the morning and some in the evening. 
He is pic from today of both sets

I just went and measured them the 2 born yesterday are both right at 6 inches tall
The 2 from today are 7 1/2 inches and 8inches tall they are from a larger mom but the same little dad. 
They are light I'm guessing around a pound or 2


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Pretty adorable babies ;-)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So cute! And major score on getting all does! That little one that is mostly all brown...look like a buckskin missing her cape but I'm really not sure what color she is. Color experts, can she be buckskin without the cape because she doesn't look red or chamoise to me either, although her color could shift with age.


----------



## pmckracken (Dec 22, 2012)

We had the exact same surprise yesterday too!!


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not up on colors we are still new to this she is a light tan almost orange in color with white ears. 

The daddy/billy is also a light tan/orange with black and white markings. He was darker when he was young but has gotten lighter as he matured. 
I expect the kids to lighten like he did I was calling him a tricolor fawn. 

The first 2 I was calling tricolor but I've also herd them called a calico And marbled 

The dad/billy


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

pmckracken said:


> We had the exact same surprise yesterday too!!


Congratulation are they from the same mom they have completely different markings from each other. Can you post pics of the parents I'd love to them


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My want Dat!! ( My 2 yr old grandson)


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

love the last pic the rooster is almost as big as the babies i didnt realize how small they really are especially cuz i have boers they are cute congrats


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

newbygoatmama said:


> love the last pic the rooster is almost as big as the babies i didnt realize how small they really are especially cuz i have boers they are cute congrats


That rooster is a Bantam old English. He is a tiny rooster.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Here they are with a full size hen she is bigger than them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all precious! LOVE the coloring especially that first set of kids, very flashy!


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

What beautiful babies!!!


----------

